# X Hunter done it again



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I think he hit the X on that one


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Did he hit it with the four wheeler????????? Good job.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice work Brad. 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice indeed!! God I wish I could still hunt!!


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

nice buck, great job!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbs_up:

Beautiful harvest!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wellllllllllll.....what else would expect from a Ms. Lucky's CD Challenge Winner?????? :grin:

CONGRATS X-Hunter....*

.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job Brad. Good mass on that buck. From the looks of his muzzle, he could be 4+ years old.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice buck!! Way to go. Glad you were successful.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Look at the head on that thing! Nice buck also.:wink: Great job.


Monster X said:


> View attachment 929320


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll bet there are gator tracks on that one, congrats Brad


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok I got him scored and he's no record book buck but my biggest coming in at a 135 5/8" B.C. 

Not to mention my first 10 pointer


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

That was a quick picture on the cell phone right after we found him the next morning.... Will try to get some better ones up soon


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Ok I got him scored and he's no record book buck but my biggest coming in at a 135 5/8" B.C.
> 
> Not to mention my first 10 pointer


In Virginia, an Archery deer scoring 130+ is a trophy for sure.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Sad to report that I didnt take him with the bow.... 120yds is just a little out of range for the alphamax.. had to break out the ole smokepole to put him in the freezer



mag41vance said:


> In Virginia, an Archery deer scoring 130+ is a trophy for sure.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Sad to report that I didnt take him with the bow.... 120yds is just a little out of range for the alphamax.. had to break out the ole smokepole to put him in the freezer


 I guess you couldn't dial that # in.
Still very respectful. A fine animal.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## JC4NOLES (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice buck . ontinue to b safe this hunting season so we can see you this summer ......


----------

